

Web Trend Map [IMG] - vladocar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/formforce/3409362834/sizes/o/

======
teej
If you're on a mobile device, you might have a hard time opening the OP.
Here's the smaller version:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/formforce/3409362834/sizes/m/>

------
thingie
Well, while the picture itself is pretty boring and I don't find it very
useful or interesting (sorry), I really like the way it is drawn, and I would
love to see a real transit map drawn like this, any hints how to do this
easily? :)

